

 Review my startup, StartupPacks.com - StartupPacks
http://www.startuppacks.com/
I'm looking for feedback in regards to interest in this service (current products available are listed, more in the pipeline if interest is high). URL: startuppacks.com<p>Any other recommendations are more than welcome.<p>Thanks
======
runako
The launch page is light on details. Currently, it looks like your service
will register me for the free/cheapest plan at these services (possibly
negotiating a smaller tier than is public), all for $10/mo. I'm not sure why
I'd use StartupPacks instead of just registering for my own free/cheap
accounts at the services I need. You might want to put that reason on the
launch page.

~~~
joshbaptiste
Indeed my first thought was, cool how do I try this out? Then I wasn't sure
what to do, is the product in beta? is this merely a landing page for
something soon to come? I then tabbed back to HN to check comments for more
insight.

------
karlclement
Seriously!!! When is this launching?

